# My first CHEESE smoke W/Q view



## cptn jon (May 24, 2012)

Started my first CHEESE smoke today. I used a tin can with a soldering iron for a smoke generator using cherry wood chips.

Started the process around 8:30A with the ambient air temp of 71 degrees (F) after about 15 minutes the generator was doing a fine job so in went the cheese (a pound each of Colby, Mild Cheddar and Jack). I think they should be done around 12:30P. Then they get wrapped in cling wrap and vacuum sealed for two weeks at least (from all I have read on the subject). I will report the tasting at a later date.

With about an hour and a half left on the smoke I saw the temp get to 90 degrees so I put about ¾ pound of  ice in a tray under the cheese. Hope this will bring down the temp. After 40 minutes with the ice in the smoker the temp dropped 10 degrees and that is a good thing; at this time the ambient temp is 76 degrees. I did not realize that the soldering iron would increase the temp inside the smoker 15 degrees or better. I’ll make sure my next cheese smoke is on a cooler day. I did have to shake the smoke generator 2 or 3 times to keep the smoke flowing. I have found that by having the smoke generator on its side that more attention is needed – (next generator will be vertical).

Overall the smoke went well and the ambient temp was 81 degrees when I pulled the cheese. It is now in the fridge to rest and cure.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 24, 2012)

Great looking cheese! Yep I use the tin can and soldering iron for cold smoking cheese and I found it works better vertical. BF drilled some holes about 1/2 to 34 inch up from bottom, making one large enough to slip the iron it and it works great.


----------



## jp61 (May 28, 2012)

Congrats on your first smoked cheese!

Looking forward to cooler temps so I can smoke some cheese and lots of other goodies...


----------



## cptn jon (Jun 18, 2012)

Update: After 3 weeks in a vacuum pack, pulled the cheese and had a taste. The wife got the end slice and said it was too smokey for her, but I thought it was excellent. I may have to do some for her on a shorter smoke time say about 1.5 to 2 hours. Everyone else has only been positive in their assessment of the cheese.


----------



## eman (Jun 26, 2012)

Your wife should like the middle part of the cheese. I have found that if you cut the cheese into 1/4 lb blocks ,it only needs about 2 - 2.5 hrs of smoke.

We will eat 1/4 lb in one sitting so i don't have to keep opening and re-sealing the pkg.

 Smoking it in one lb blocks the middle ( interior ) will get very little smoke. Also the longer it sits the more it mellows .

We have started letting it age at least 6 weeks before trying it.


----------

